# Stereo not coming on



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi,

This is a copy/paste of my answer from another thread.

"I had an intermittent black screen issue with my head unit. The screen was black for 5 to 10 minutes after starting the car. They tried several times to fix it without success. After the 5 or 6 attempt I asked to have de head unit replaced. Problem fixed."

Is your HU completely dead?


----------



## cptnmrgn667 (Apr 3, 2021)

JosQuelqu1 said:


> Hi, This is a copy/paste of my answer from another thread. "I had an intermittent black screen issue with my head unit. The screen was black for 5 to 10 minutes after starting the car. They tried several times to fix it without success. After the 5 or 6 attempt I asked to have de head unit replaced. Problem fixed." Is your HU completely dead?


 Completely dead. No sound. Just a black screen. I ended up replacing it with aftermarket. It would've been cheaper than an oem replacement.


----------

